# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  [FShare] Tam Quốc Diễn Nghĩa 2010 - TM tiếng Việt - 95 Tập AVI

## mapsieunhan93

*Tam Quốc Diễn Nghĩa 2010*


​Nguyên tác : La Quán Trung, Trần Thọ
Thời lượng : 95 tập
Vốn đầu tư : gần 150 triệu NDT

Đoàn làm phim:
Tổng đạo diễn: Cao Hi Hi
Tổng chế phiến: Hàn Tam Bình
Biên kịch: Chu Tô Tiến
Chỉ đạo võ thuật: Lâm Phong

*Diễn viên:*
Vu Hòa Vỹ Vai ----> Lưu Bị 
Vu Vinh Quang ----> Quan Vũ
Khang Khải ----> Trương Phi 
Lục Nghị ----> Gia Cát Lượng
Hà Nhuận Đông ----> Lữ Bố
Trần Hảo Điêu ----> Thuyền 
Lâm Tâm Như ----> Tôn Tiểu Muội

*Thuyết Minh tiếng Việt*

*Folder Link FShare:* 



> http://www.fshare.vn/folder/TBBD62DV7T/

----------

